# Interesting Video Finds Part 2



## Empath

In keeping with the spirit of this thread, this thread is provided as a repository for those interesting little videos you find.

The bulk of the recently created threads does little more than call attention to a particular video that a member might have found to be personally interesting. In most cases, the video hasn't sufficient content to merit anything more than a possible sentence, if even that, with which to open the thread. They are interesting indeed. They're interesting enough to merit a post within a thread, but they lack sufficient sustainable content to merit creation of a dedicated thread.

Such finds are to be posted in this thread. Those posted as a newly created thread will be closed or moved to this thread. Merging threads is more labor-intensive, so moving the threads to this one may not always be the way it will be handled.

No doubt there are some circumstances where the subject matter of a video, the commentary from the thread creator, and the reasonably expected responses from the posting membership will justify a unique thread dealing with the topic. In such cases, it's not likely that moving it here, or closing it will occur.

Please don't use the thread for any purposes other than to post your video finds, or to discuss them, since the discussion of the threads utility would be destructive to this thread's purpose. Discussion of this thread creation can be handled in Questions/Problems/Suggestions, or the Underground, depending on the intensity or nature of your responses.

We'll eventually sticky this thread.
Feel free to post your video finds, and enjoy.


----------



## Burgess

Thank you to* everybody* for posting these interesting finds !


:twothumbs
_


----------



## 2000xlt

GG street legal quad, not cheap. but cool
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=184050
vid is about 10 min


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

2000xlt said:


> GG street legal quad, not cheap. but cool
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=184050
> vid is about 10 min



What video?


----------



## hopkins

*Economy : Burning Down yer House*

This youtube clip seems to explain this mess at Wall Street, and
does it to music (thankyou!). During my 2nd run thru I paused to read some
of the many news clippings screened. Hope it works because one entry 
has been pulled cause someone claimed music copyright toolage...

If so try a youtube search 'Economy Burning down the house' or similiar.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU6fuFrdCJY


----------



## 2000xlt

oops here it is
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCnTad80tf0


----------



## 2000xlt

some kid on a souped up power wheels, good sense of humor, plus he counter steers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4vwOdn26Bk&feature=related


----------



## Samuel

Link removed.

Since it's political accusations and finger-pointing, it's not simply a matter of posting informative material. Much could be said regarding it, but this isn't the forum for it.

Feel free to repost your link in the Underground, where discussion is permitted and even encouraged. - Empath


Sorry about that Empath!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Wow. That kid is going to have some exceptional defensive driving skills by the time he's old enough to drive. Maybe there's a lesson here? :huh:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

DIY LED sports fan sign, includes video...


----------



## Changchung

Can you believe this???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0903OliIqE&feature=related


----------



## Changchung

Sorry, double posthttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0903OliIqE&feature=related


----------



## PhotonWrangler

A drum machine that's rated in beats per gallon


----------



## 2000xlt

insain mtn bike jumps/hops etc, if its a bike theres no seat,

http://broadbandsports.com/node/1798&term=homepage


----------



## Jeep olllllo

*anyone can run for president!*

A fun custom made political video to send to friends with their name on it.

Cut and paste the link below into your browser. Where ever it says "CPF" you can insert a friends name and send it to them. After watching the video click on the Yellow words on line 3 to make a vid for a friend. Then simply cut and paste the correct line and send it to them.

http://www.tsgnet.com/pres.php?id=46832&altf=Dboemf1Qpxfs&altl=Gpsvnt

Enjoy!


----------



## Burgess

Hey Jeep !


That was Cool !


:thumbsup:


Thank you for sharing that one.


_


----------



## 2000xlt

I know its a video but,sorry, is this some kind of message board on this guys desk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOjDKfAU-k0&feature=related


----------



## PhotonWrangler

...boing...boing...boing...


----------



## Jeep olllllo

Burgess said:


> Hey Jeep !
> 
> 
> That was Cool !
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing that one.
> 
> 
> _


 
I am glad someone found it as enjoyable as I did. I sent to to about 20 people with the title "see, any moron can run for president" :twothumbs.


----------



## 2000xlt

send a "saw" voice mail message to your friends or message on your voice mail


http://saw5.varitalk.com/


----------



## tvodrd

Interesting NASA animation. A YouTube embedded in a short article adding some context info: 
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/10/17/nasa_msl_approved/

Larry


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Van De Graaff guitar as exhibited at Maker Faire.


----------



## AlexGT

Can a window be TOO clean?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXoM_9aEgtg


----------



## deepinside

Thank you for sharing!it's cool:twothumbs


----------



## BlueBeam22

Great beam footage of the AmondoTech Titanium N30 Compact HID Searchlight


----------



## 2000xlt

bump for my above question, and check this out

landslide caught on tape

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/405189/landslide/


----------



## LED_Thrift

Great finds 2000xlt. thanks. I love the mountain bike one [the one without the seat] - amazing riding.


----------



## chmsam

Ken Block is the co-founder of DC Shoes. He also drives performance rally cars, drifting cars, and now, gymkhana. One of his old rally cars was converted to run gymkhana (like auto-crossing but on a large scale). Trust me, seeing him drive a rally car up close is just as good and maybe even better, but the video below looks like it was fun to make.

Ken Block video


----------



## AlexGT

This is why you dont feed your dog drugs!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNVIfohhW5k


----------



## Norm

chmsam said:


> Ken Block is the co-founder of DC Shoes. He also drives performance rally cars, drifting cars, and now, gymkhana. One of his old rally cars was converted to run gymkhana (like auto-crossing but on a large scale). Trust me, seeing him drive a rally car up close is just as good and maybe even better, but the video below looks like it was fun to make.
> 
> Ken Block video


Wow


----------



## labrat

Very rare occasion, a police car with video-cam ready!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_2aX-784sw

Imagine how much light this produced, as you look the area is lit up like in daytime!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

labrat said:


> Very rare occasion, a police car with video-cam ready!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_2aX-784sw
> 
> Imagine how much light this produced, as you look the area is lit up like in daytime!



Amazing footage. I wonder if he hit the siren and proceeded towards the crash. No way of knowing how far away it was from seeing it though.


----------



## labrat

Some scientists here have commented the footage, and estimated it to be about 250 km's from the camera when blowing up!
Probably some debris/smaller pebbles have reached all the way down to the ground without burning up.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Maybe it was that NASA tool bag that was dropped during a spacewalk.


----------



## Taboot

This is a short and pretty funny flashlight commercial:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOxZ7yctu-M&NR=1


----------



## AlexGT

Palin pardons a turkey, look at the interview! LOL!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8DTSPzU0RI


----------



## AlexGT

Funny car prank, his face at the 36 second mark is priceless!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIQq25CyTPE


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Landing aborted at last minute due to high crosswinds.


----------



## AlexGT

Wow! How dumb can a person get???

http://www.wsbtv.com/video/18146903/index.html


----------



## PhotonWrangler

NBC pulled the ultimate Rickroll during the Macy's Thanksgiving Day parade today. :laughing: Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## AlexGT

Ouch! That's gotta hurt! No pain, no gain!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_4LIjuYyj0


----------



## PhotonWrangler

This dog's bark will haunt your dreams


----------



## Lite_me

For you feline lovers out there. Even if you're not, this is hilarious. :laughing:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvBiSW5QFKY


----------



## PhotonWrangler

This is similar to one I found earlier - Tesla coil guitar amp. Heavy metal meets high voltage.


----------



## RA40

*Battery powered drag race*

http://www.opb.org/programs/ofg/videos/view/56-Electric-Drag-Racing

This is battery power fun. 
11.9Xs @ 110MPH.


----------



## RyanA

*Re: Battery powered drag race*

I've seen this before, but I still enjoy it. Datsun 510 ftw.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Lockheed-Martin's Multiple Kill Vehicle star wars thingy


----------



## Lite_me

Electric (battery) Drag Racing...!!!! :thumbsup:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrHXdM9f13k


----------



## AlexGT

Woman reacts to being towed!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnpBPEEntJA

ROFL! Now he knows how it feels to be towed! Ha ha ha Front wheel drive wins!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

AlexGT said:


> Woman reacts to being towed!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnpBPEEntJA
> 
> ROFL! Now he knows how it feels to be towed! Ha ha ha Front wheel drive wins!



Ha! Cue the Benny Hill theme music for that one. :laughing:


----------



## TedTheLed

The rat steals the cheese from under the cat's nose!

This is video shot in my trailer while it was being used by a friend.

The rat comes out of it's hole and takes one piece of cheese after another --while the cat intently watches...and..... then....!!!!! ??????? !!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Mgp1siwy64


----------



## csshih

lol, ouch.


----------



## larry117

Battery hack,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_8n2Qgguto&feature=related

Made me laugh.


----------



## jrmcferren

This is a test of the Emergency Broadcast System. This is only a test. You can ignore the video portion of as it is on an Emergency Broadcast System slide. Note this video does NOT have the attention signal so you should not scare anybody with it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8HI3Y-fDRg Also note tests conducted in this manner were outlawed in the 70's.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

That was cute. There's another version out there that was recorded by TM productions (I think) that was done in the style of post-WWII big band swing. I can't find it at the moment but it's funny.


----------



## UnknownVT

*Interesting FLASHLIGHT*

Click on the link (wmv video downloads to Media Player) to see why it's here in the CAFE -

SecurityFlashlight 

direct url:

http://home.earthlink.net/~datastore/data/SecurityFlashlight.wmv


----------



## Data

SNOWZILLA RETURNS

Happy Holidays :laughing:


----------



## Torbeam

A simpel mine clearing operation? Underneath the mine was a wreck loaded with ammunition.


----------



## TITAN1833

Good find LMAO


----------



## Empath

As a reminder: We're a family forum. Unsuitable material has and will be removed.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Dalmation riding a bicycle. Your dog wants a seat cushion


----------



## aussiebob

Top 10 Aussie Beer Commercials


----------



## Changchung

http://www.vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?..._byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1


----------



## aussiebob

Some drivers are so stupid

1:23 long.


----------



## aussiebob

Holy Cow, dont try this at home!!!!!


----------



## lingpau

Great video for todays financial situations! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwHRqusXauw


----------



## AlexGT

The WTF blanket (Snuggie parody), and BTW they are now selling them at Walgreens for $15

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h05ZQ7WHw8Y


----------



## Burgess

Cute !


_


----------



## 2000xlt

*calling i phone users with shazam app*

would you use your shazam app to tell me what is this music in this full auto glock video. The music only starts at about 23 seconds

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsXMb0GtS44

thanks


----------



## Tachikoma

The new Transformers' sequel TV spot 
*Revenge of the Fallen*


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: calling i phone users with shazam app*



2000xlt said:


> would you use your shazam app to tell me what is this music in this full auto glock video. The music only starts at about 23 seconds
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsXMb0GtS44
> 
> thanks



I'd like to know what camera they used for that slo-mo.


----------



## 2000xlt

yeah me too, i would like to do close up video, similar to this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD7ojZ9YHrA


----------



## 2000xlt

not to hijack nyself but one the camera note, i read about this video i found of an rc truck, which was shot using a stock sony trv-18 and a jonescam 480. video is pretty good for amateurs

http://www.strimoo.com/video/14065237/Big-Truck-Vimeo.html


----------



## gorn

*Re: calling i phone users with shazam app*



2000xlt said:


> would you use your shazam app to tell me what is this music in this full auto glock video. The music only starts at about 23 seconds
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsXMb0GtS44
> 
> thanks



Sorry, niether shazam or midomi recognize the music.


----------



## AlexGT

*Tricycle jump! Can't believe he landed it!*

:twothumbs:rock:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RnbEnAS7Ks


----------



## Burgess

Wow ! ! !


*Amazing* jump !



_


----------



## AlexGT

Sensei forgot his glasses!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2Rdu1e7Sz4


----------



## Empath

Most cats fear vacuum cleaners. This one not only conquered the fear, it now enjoys the Roomba.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQ-jv8g1YVI


----------



## 2000xlt

boost your cars remote, someone want to try this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8f-g2W4ZoEw


----------



## PhotonWrangler

What happens when an airplane engine blade gets loose


----------



## QtrHorse

He changes to Lithium batteries about 3/4 of the way through the video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAYrsEOxqYc


----------



## hyperloop

_Original title of post: "Be thankful for your blessings" - Empath_

This vid made me realise that sometimes we forget to count our blessings, to be thankful fr what we have instead of b*tchin about what we cant get or dont have.

MAN PLAYS GUITAR WITH NOT ARMS

Peace!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

When science attacks (don't try this at home!)


----------



## etc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vr5zYaQvRDE

It has flashlights in it, I promise.


----------



## AlexGT

LOL! I gotta try this one! ROFL

Fishing prank

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vhzTQgEMiA


----------



## Tachikoma

New *Revenge of the Fallen *Hd teaser, only 129 days left to the Transformers sequel 
http://playlist.yahoo.com/makeplayl...trailer1%28HD%29&tcode=&audio=0&sdm=web&pt=rd


----------



## yuandrew

_Post originally titled "Six generations of Windows Startup Sounds" - Empath_

Played on Piano

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zasXr1sE2A

Order: Windows 3.1, Windows for Workgroups 3.11, 98, 2000 and ME, XP, and finally Vista.

My favorite is the one for Windows 2000/ME

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQT9K_nkeVQ


----------



## RyanA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3jt5ibfRzw&feature=channel_page
My favorite Monty Python clip ever.

"And what do we burn apart from witches?"




"More witches!"



Maybe I'll make that my sig for when I'm hangin' around the incan forums.

"And what do we burn apart from switches?"
"More switches!""...and tungsten..."


----------



## tvodrd

Seven minutes of exploding acetylene tanks.

Larry


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Holy cow! I saw at least one explosion that shot out a flaming shard for hundreds of feet.


----------



## 2000xlt

I was searching for products and meathods to clean heavy brake dust and found 2 videos which speak for themselves


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEhR3e35ZBE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sEEy9UjvcY&feature=related


----------



## parnass

Video clip of an intricate Rube Goldberg style contraption in action here.


----------



## mrmike

Tunnel with 40,000 LEDs Is the Closest You'll Ever Get to Light Speed
 

Watch the video...
 

http://i.gizmodo.com/5159735/tunnel-with-40000-leds-is-the-closest-youll-ever-get-to-light-speed


----------



## AlexGT

Wow! WTF just happened!?

Reverse Piledriver! Never seen this move in wrestling before, absolutely amazing!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWrJ9O106OY


----------



## AlexGT

So, this is what machinists do on their spare time eh? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDlNOYXJGKg


----------



## Lite_me

Dog running in his sleep. Everything is ok, till he wakes up. :laughing:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Wp59rrkmj8


----------



## nisshin

Very apropos YouTube video series for our times. Clara, who is 91 years old, shows us what her family cooked during the Great Depression, with a good sprinkling of anecdotes to boot. A lot of potatoes and onions, salt and pepper, but looks good: Great Depression Era Cooking.


----------



## LuxLuthor

I found this video fascinating. There is a retired construction worker, Wally Wallington, from Flint Michigan, who moves huge rocks, even barns, etc. all by himself using pivoting and other simple tricks. More than able to explain the 20,000 pound stones used at Stonehendge.


----------



## KD5XB

tvodrd said:


> Seven minutes of exploding acetylene tanks.
> 
> Larry



I delivered pretty close to this just a few minutes before it happened!


----------



## 2000xlt

very good videos on para cord wrapping a knife handle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pwkp9Tx6OdI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgBVlrAEmSM&feature=related


----------



## 2000xlt

wicked edge knife sharpener demo

http://www.wickededgeusa.com/


iphone users would you use shazam for the music please


----------



## codypop

My wife sent me a link to a YouTube video of Extreme LED Sheep Art.

"This video has to be seen to be believed. Some guys strapped LED covered vests on sheep and then had the dogs herd them in specific patterns to create ridiculous art on a hillside in Wales. "

I'm sure some of it is made up, but it is very funny nonetheless. Enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut2Lj99cHr4


----------



## AlexGT

Ever heard of "Sundogs" before? This is cool! I wish I get to see one someday.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIlN...F6A3C788&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=11


----------



## Tirodani

Whoops! Already posted.


----------



## Mike Painter

Contest?
There's got to be a better title for this clip.


----------



## lumafist

Ha ha ha ha.....!!!!


I LMO....!

As a Ptbull owner I know all about "chasing the light"....! :laughing:

This is the only reason I actualy own a laserpointer.....:thumbsup:



Thai is so funny..!
Great capture of the Terrier spirit....:twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom

Today's lesson: 

"Why certain vehicles are appropriate for towing... and why others are not. Key word here is 'torque.'"

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1902851


----------



## PhotonWrangler




----------



## PhotonWrangler

Ghostbusters theme played on a giant singing Tesla coil. Who ya gonna call?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Police save ducklings from storm sewer. With flashlight goodness.


----------



## Lasernerd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blBohrmyo-I

Wow!

MEM's at work!
I got the chance to work with a few of the Engineers with MicroVision,,,very cool stuff


----------



## AlexGT

Hilarious tug of war!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgOaI7w4ChE

Those Japanese sure are creative.

AlexGT


----------



## KD5XB

*CONCORDE!!!*

Takeoff

Acceleration

Descent & Landing


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Here's a viral video that was a marketing stunt at a Belgium (I think) train station. Good clean fun and it brought a smile to the onlookers!


----------



## jzmtl

Woman living with 130 cats in her small apartment, how's this for crazy cat lady!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3hhCh9t-bI


----------



## Monocrom

jzmtl said:


> Woman living with 130 cats in her small apartment, how's this for crazy cat lady!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3hhCh9t-bI


 
I feed stray cats too. We have a tiny handful at my job site. Including two little kittens from the same mom. I'm not supposed to feed them, but there's not a whole lot to eat.

Despite that... I have to say there's something seriously wrong with that woman. :shakehead


----------



## chmsam

Ken Block & DC Shoes have an update to the Gymkhana video. A 530hp Subaru STi in the hands of a moderately talented driver -- not too bad for a ex shoe store owner. They only used 4 sets of tires. The Bonus video is more of the same and a few seconds of it will even appeal to the R/C crowd. 

Oh, it can be slow to load (lots of hits too) but you might just want to let it at least partially load before viewing.

Once again, do not show this to the newly licensed 16 year olds in the house.

Unless they will be driving mom's car.
Gymkhana Bonus video

And for those who missed it the first time around.
The original Gymkhana video

And now you know why even an old guy like me likes performance rallying.

And you thought you could drive...


----------



## mechBgon

http://video.yahoo.com/network/100284668?v=4787232&l=3774740 <-- cat with amusing paper-bag obsession :laughing:


----------



## 2000xlt

grandma playing-satana "samba pa ti"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-vnN3J4gjo


guy shoots his friend with 9mm to test bulletproof vest
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdNZrfabisc

behind the test
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUXUCzKdkhM&feature=related


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Bird barks at dog... :laughing:


----------



## Wits' End

*If I were rich by aid plans/ If I were welfare man!
I don't think this is too political, just poking fun at the American Way.
*


----------



## bullfrog

We are going to South Africa this summer - most of the time in Kruger but a few days in Cape Town where I'm set on doing my first great white cage dive :green:

Anyway, doing research on the best company to use and came across some crazy video - these guys are *nuts* and the whites are beautiful!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQRth_PZNvg&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3zBb-NJiog&feature=player_embedded


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Stand By Me, as performed by a street musician with worldwide collaboration.


----------



## StarHalo

You might be familiar with the Slap Chop television infomercial featuring "Vince":







A professional DJ has remixed this commercial using some 80's breakdance beats and a vocal pitchshifter so now Vince actually sings.. 

Hilarity and groove ensues, see the final result here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWRyj5cHIQA


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Wow, that was well done. The woman laughing at the end cracked me up!


----------



## AlexGT

LOL, that vince remix its just awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 2000xlt

a few people building a giant ballista http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jn2wbZow8cw


----------



## 2000xlt

whitesnake "love aint no stranger" live HD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPAFqb_PacQ&feature=related

hes pretty damn good at 57 years old


----------



## BlueBeam22

View from cockpit of Boing 747 during takeoff


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Elderly couple perform piano duet in atrium at Mayo Clinic. Guaranteed to bring a smile.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Lightbulb burning out at 1900 frames per second.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Soldier comes home comatose and with both legs blown off. Doesn't recover from coma until Commanding Officer visits his bedsite and yells "Currahee." Bonus: CO was General Petraeus. Link here (wait for the ad, it's worth it).


----------



## AlexGT

Zanzibari coconut tree climber puts on a show!

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=53b_1242252363

AlexGT


----------



## LEDninja

10 A Convenient Response to an Inconvenient Truth:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4lGPo6Ep5E
(Firesword-IV)


----------



## AlexGT

LOL!, Owned!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfEq8K5GtlM


----------



## Monocrom

Fast hands! 

*Warning: Do not attempt at home. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkYb8IUdRdw&feature=related


----------



## 2000xlt

human moster man, some guys covers himself with seaweed and scares,,,,,you get the idea

a nice prank,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRKcIxXZmSk


----------



## qip

*Flashlight CLIP from Night at Museum , Glowindark & Mag fight*

i figure you guys might enjoy this , its just the 3 flashlight scenes from movie ,video gone via fox copyright


----------



## DUQ

*Re: Flashlight CLIP from Night at Museum , Glowindark & Mag fight*

I have to go see that movie. I saw the first one in IMAX!!!!!


----------



## Burgess

*Re: Flashlight CLIP from Night at Museum , Glowindark & Mag fight*

See, flashlights are a GREAT defense tool !


Even withOUT a crenelated bezel.


:tinfoil:

_


----------



## qip

*Re: Flashlight CLIP from Night at Museum , Glowindark & Mag fight*

what light did the security guard have i couldnt make out what stiller said besides 9v


----------



## chmsam

Anybody need a toothpick? This is one very, very lucky driver. It's an in-car rally video and gets scary at about 1 min., 10 seconds in. Until then it's a pretty fair in-car view of what a rally stage is like but after seeing what happened I almost had to change _my_ shorts. It appears to just graze the helmet. The fact that the video is not in English makes no difference.

Lucky Rally Driver

By the way, for the uninitiated stage rallying is a motorsport where the car (high performance and with a roll cage but basically street legal) is driven as fast as possible along a closed course of roads which are pretty much unknown to the driver. The co-driver sitting on the passenger side gives instructions to the driver as to what is coming up. Most rallies take place in forests on unpaved roads and the speeds often reach over 100 mph. Most of these do not take place on anything resembling a race track and there are no guardrails. In another week or so I'll be working at the side of some stage roads in Wellsboro, PA area at the 34th running of the Susquehannock Trail Performance Rally (STPR). Check out Rally America and the STPR web sites for more info.


----------



## LEDninja

*Re: Flashlight CLIP from Night at Museum , Glowindark & Mag fight*



qip said:


> i figure you guys might enjoy this , its just the 3 flashlight scenes from movie ,video gone via fox copyright


I have some still pictures up on Flashlights in TV shows and movies (Part 3).
If you have quicktime part of it is on the trailers.
official site if you do not have quicktime.


----------



## qip

i saw the movie @ "watchmovies"


----------



## RA40

Body blading:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5q7TF-aXzjo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ve15rZvRlfI&feature=related


----------



## 2000xlt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kqy9hxhUxK0&feature=related

seagull steals chips


----------



## AlexGT

Amazing led RC airplane at night, I got to get me one of these!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eyZ0ltmrcs


----------



## paxxus

This is a video of a recording session featuring Diana Damrau, a soprano who feels comfortably at home above the high C. In the first session Damrau sings (and acts :laughing the famous 2nd aria of the Queen of the Night by Mozart, hitting the high F :duh2: The following sessions feature insanely difficult works by Salieri and here Damrau goes even higher to the high G  (love her little victory dance :laughing.

I'm not sure this is really my kind of music, but you have to bow in the dust to the beauty, talent, and sheer joy of singing. The video is about 25 minutes.


----------



## 2000xlt

woman desrcibes having a stroke,,,i dont remember if this was posted before, if it was he it is again,


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyyjU8fzEYU


----------



## Monocrom

Trunk Monkey Chaperone.

Never again will you worry about your little girl, when she's out on a date....

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=trunk+monkey+chaperone&go=&form=QBVR


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The end of analog tv (wait for it...) :laughing:


----------



## Monocrom

1950s Complete Guide for Dealing with Zombie Attack. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzkJbWl45kU&NR=1


----------



## 2000xlt

prank, remote stun gun

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2HW5oxyK_E

i need some tips on building this, if someone wants to help pm me.thanks


----------



## PhotonWrangler

xlt, that's considered assault. You can also kill someone. Please reconsider this.


----------



## 2000xlt

he already knows about it,,we have been pranking each other. i am not going to say anything else here, thanks though


----------



## Rossymeister

Worlds Biggest Alarm Clock:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQ-l5PlDa-k


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Samurai baseball... amazing.


----------



## TITAN1833

PhotonWrangler said:


> Samurai baseball... amazing.


I want that guy in my kitchen  but! not so unbelievable when you consider this? exchange a bat for any item  still amazing tho :thumbsup:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

TITAN1833 said:


> I want that guy in my kitchen



Replace those baseballs with onions and you could be onto something there.


----------



## [email protected]

An unknown lifeform living in the sewers? oo: :sick2:
Kind of gross looking things, I wonder if anyone has read/heard about it? Apparently the footage was shot in NC.

http://www.disclose.tv/action/viewvideo/25893/


----------



## Lite_me

That _is_ strange! It seems to appear that it knows the camera is there and is disturbed by it. Or maybe not, but, really weird looking. :sick2:


----------



## [email protected]

Apparently they are colonies of tubifex worms . Still a creepy, alien sight... :green:


----------



## Lite_me

Ahaaaa... That's good to know, that we know what they are. Guess they were reacting to the light & heat from the camera. Yucky looking... still. :green: is right!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Bono's new laser jacket has 240 red lasers to project his silhouette into the air.


----------



## hyperloop

*ROFLMAO - a must watch!!!*

Contents removed - Underground material.


----------



## Norm

*Re: ROFLMAO - a must watch!!!*

It has been posted several times in the past, still just as funny 
By the way links to videos go here Interesting Video Finds Part 2 - Page 6 - CandlePowerForums
Cheers Norm


----------



## strinq

*Re: ROFLMAO - a must watch!!!*

Thats hilarious!


----------



## hyperloop

*Re: ROFLMAO - a must watch!!!*

oops. sorry, didnt know it had been posted (though i shoulda guessed)


----------



## AlexGT

*Re: ROFLMAO - a must watch!!!*

Squirrel attacks deer! We need some mortal combat music for this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRBVh8ZPUyg


----------



## ElectronGuru

*Cats, the original tactical operators*

Don't mess with Ninja Cat:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muLIPWjks_M​


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

*Re: Cats, the original tactical operators*

Cool video, but it should be posted in the sticky labeled *Interesting Video Finds Part 2*


----------



## ElectronGuru

*Re: Cats, the original tactical operators*

 - thanks for the scoot!


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

*Chinese HID factory*

Not sure whether to put this here or in the HID section. Over at another, automotive-oriented lighting forums, this video link was posted, and I thought it was very interesting to see what the production facility looked like. They don't show making the capsules, though :-/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJ4VBJYDkEs


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

crap, didn't see this thread. well, here's my contribution

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJ4VBJYDkEs


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Chinese HID factory*



bshanahan14rulz said:


> Not sure whether to put this here or in the HID section. Over at another, automotive-oriented lighting forums, this video link was posted, and I thought it was very interesting to see what the production facility looked like. They don't show making the capsules, though :-/
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJ4VBJYDkEs



Neat video! I like the flux capacitor shot at 7:03.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

Lol, so I apparently posted here twice w/o noticing >.<

Yeah, I thought it was interesting how all the ballasts were potted. I wonder if they used something with good thermal and capacitive properties...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

How not to play with a laser pointer


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Power line explodes during storm. More than once. At least one of those drivers is going to need a change of underwear


----------



## KD5XB

I've seen this happen up close and personal! And you're quite right about the change of underwear! Sounded like a bomb going off...


----------



## Lite_me

If they really pulled this off, there'd be more than 3 or 4 people around. Pretty cool tho.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LmMTCUWK8U


----------



## gollum

*V12 BMW powered QUAD!*

Holy Guacomole :sick2:

thats all I can say about this amazing piece of engineering

http://www.fasterandfaster.net/2009/08/lazareth-wazuma-500bhp-bmw-v12-powered.html


nice work you mad mad french guy(s)


----------



## DaFABRICATA

HOLY CRAP!!


THATS NUTS!!!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: V12 BMW powered QUAD!*



gollum said:


> Holy Guacomole :sick2:
> 
> thats all I can say about this amazing piece of engineering
> 
> http://www.fasterandfaster.net/2009/08/lazareth-wazuma-500bhp-bmw-v12-powered.html
> 
> 
> nice work you mad mad french guy(s)


 
I heard its War-Cry, and fell in love! I want one!!


----------



## gollum

yes it does sound very nice ... and potent



 yes I wish 




ok send $75,000 to my paypal address 

mad _french_engineer .net.etc:devil:


----------



## pobox1475

*Cars.Gov*

*Very scary*

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ampers. Long run time and easy to find batts.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAOBlqUqUZ8


----------



## Alaric Darconville

*Re: Cars.Gov*

Only if you're easily scared and don't check out the facts for yourself, or at least check out snopes.com to see what they have to say on the subject.

http://www.snopes.com/computer/internet/clunkers.asp


----------



## SFG2Lman

*Re: Cars.Gov*

hahahaha if i thought the governement NEEDED a website to access my computer, or if i was arrogant enough to assume i was worth their time, it would be far scarier


----------



## Empath

LightWalker, you'll need to submit your video in the Underground. The discussion and the controversy is beyond the focus of this thread and this forum. I've removed your submission here.


----------



## Rossymeister

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C85kTwFEymo


----------



## nekomane

Fascinating cat..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofrSio_jZO0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdhLQCYQ-nQ


----------



## LightWalker

http://www.eclipptv.com/viewVideo.p...ndustry_Part_25__Eminem_Part_3_&ref=Pimpb1420


----------



## Monocrom

LightWalker said:


> http://www.eclipptv.com/viewVideo.p...ndustry_Part_25__Eminem_Part_3_&ref=Pimpb1420


 
Yeah.... It's clear he's running out of stuff to rap about, and is just grouping together sentences that rhyme; while trying to be as controversial as possible. In order to get as much $$$ as he can.


----------



## LightWalker

Monocrom said:


> Yeah.... It's clear he's running out of stuff to rap about, and is just grouping together sentences that rhyme; while trying to be as controversial as possible. In order to get as much $$$ as he can.


There is more to it than that. Why are there so many satanic lyrics in rock, pop and rap? Who's controlling it?


----------



## LightWalker

Something stinks, I think it might be the Bullshit. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Io-Tb7vTamY


----------



## brighterisbetter

Subscribing to this thread


----------



## AlexGT

Extremely low fly by

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY1ux8gJL1Y


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

No matter how many times I see this video I still giggle at what he say's at the very end!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9GrKyetrYQ

Only 31 secs long.


----------



## LightWalker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-887aKGeH0&feature=related


----------



## 2000xlt

a $1million dollar fire truck,,,the point of the video is to show and ask what are the horns on it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgViyDwhEo4


----------



## Monocrom

Funny cats.

(The sound effects make all the difference in the world).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTasT5h0LEg&feature=related


----------



## LightWalker

Gotta love this cutie.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwMdE5z5KGw&feature=popt00us09


----------



## Monocrom

LightWalker said:


> Gotta love this cutie.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwMdE5z5KGw&feature=popt00us09


 
Aww... The poor little guy. I hope the dude with the camera eventually helped him up.


----------



## LightWalker

Monocrom said:


> Aww... The poor little guy. I hope the dude with the camera eventually helped him up.


 
I would hope so.


----------



## LightWalker

I'll take the salad please. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeJfY5CXTM0&feature=related


----------



## LightWalker

Monocrom said:


> Funny cats.
> 
> (The sound effects make all the difference in the world).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTasT5h0LEg&feature=related


 
My nephew laughed histaricly at this video, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Monocrom

Happy to hear he got a kick out of it.


----------



## Empath

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IALJXP8LaS4


----------



## Monocrom

Let's not turn this fun and enjoyable thread into one of politics. :shakehead


----------



## Monocrom

I'll return when one of the other Regulars to this thread posts an update, or if I can find something fun, enjoyable, and family-friendly on youtube to post here myself.


----------



## Empath

LightWalker, it's becoming clear that you've assumed that CPF will make an excellent place for political activism. It's not though.

Efforts to campaign for your political views will often result in advisements to take it to the Underground. The posts and activities may often meet with closures, deletions, warnings, or even more limiting actions. 

Your contributions here have been removed.

Feel free to post your thoughts and opinions on CPF's Underground.


----------



## LightWalker

Empath said:


> LightWalker, it's becoming clear that you've assumed that CPF will make an excellent place for political activism. It's not though.
> 
> Efforts to campaign for your political views will often result in advisements to take it to the Underground. The posts and activities may often meet with closures, deletions, warnings, or even more limiting actions.
> 
> Your contributions here have been removed.
> 
> Feel free to post your thoughts and opinions on CPF's Underground.


 That video was not political and I am not campaigning political views.


----------



## strinq

*Shameless self promo*

My first ever upload to youtube so some shameless self promo here.
Me playing a guitar instrumental.
Do leave a comment!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxoGcahNL7Q


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

ever notice snopes and cpf have same lightbulb?

And I liked the tiger and monkey vid :twothumbs


----------



## Vicvic

The 'secret' photo of the Zapatero family with the Obamas
*Pictures of Spanish PM's daughters get thumbs up from goths*

Spanish prime minister tries to stop publication of pictures of daughters at White House wearing black clothes and high boots



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FaVGSdVOTM


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Shameless self promo*



strinq said:


> My first ever upload to youtube so some shameless self promo here.
> Me playing a guitar instrumental.
> Do leave a comment!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxoGcahNL7Q



Very impressive, string! :twothumbs


----------



## strinq

haha thanks man.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Bird loves egyptian music. It's amazing how he dances to the beat as he improvises a long series of moves! :huh:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Thermal imagery of a half million bats emerging from their cave


----------



## LightWalker

Bombardier Beetle Defies Evolution

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKM9...9C3CF33E6&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=7


----------



## LightWalker

How big are we?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nroo-i8t8vg&feature=related


----------



## Burgess

to LightWalker --


That "How Big Are We ?" was really Cool ! 



_


----------



## LightWalker

Burgess said:


> to LightWalker --
> 
> 
> That "How Big Are We ?" was really Cool !
> 
> 
> 
> _


 
That's what I thought when I first seen it. This is what came to mind next.......

When I consider thy heavens, the work of thy fingers, the moon and the stars, which thou hast ordained; What is man, that thou art mindful of him? and the son of man, that thou visitest him? Psalms 8:3-4


----------



## 2000xlt

steve lukather "from toto" while my guitar gently weeps

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GginWYf22rs


i thought this was pretty good


----------



## AlexGT

Check this out! Follow the instructions he tells you, you will be amazed!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pv9nleiFogc


----------



## AlexGT

Blind spot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7jpJ12lBjg


----------



## AlexGT

Bullets filmed at 1,000,000 frames per second slow motion. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfDoQwIAaXg


----------



## Hugo2x

I found some awesome vids on a CPF meet in DFW Texas



http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=0DB338ECC61BF1CE&search_query=candlepower+forums

lovecpf


----------



## Burgess

to AlexGT --


That "Bullets in Slow Motion" video is simply AWESOME ! ! !


:wow::goodjob::thanks:
_


----------



## LightWalker

Burgess said:


> to AlexGT --
> 
> 
> That "Bullets in Slow Motion" video is simply AWESOME ! ! !
> 
> 
> :wow::goodjob::thanks:
> _


 
+1 that was very interesting.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Here's a really well done animated window treatment for Halloween.


----------



## AlexGT

Hilarious defaced bills

http://www.webofentertainment.com/2009/10/25-hilarious-defaced-bills.html


----------



## LightWalker

AlexGT said:


> Hilarious defaced bills
> 
> http://www.webofentertainment.com/2009/10/25-hilarious-defaced-bills.html


 
This one is sick. :thumbsdow

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_GzQNaaZsh...lFJXqjaU/s1600-h/2386249086_957216965b[1].jpg


----------



## kosPap

*These are SOME greek Dancers*

well actually Cypriots....taken from Britain's Got Talent 2009

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=dtavros+flatley&search_type=&aq=f

Take care, do not drop anything...


----------



## Sigman

*Re: These are SOME greek Dancers*

EXCELLENT!!  Thanks for sharing that link!! 

Couldn't stop clicking on the other links as well...semi-final, final, & meeting/dancing with Michael Flatly!


----------



## LightWalker

Hubble Deep Field
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgg2tpUVbXQ&NR=1


----------



## RA40

BMW M3 fun:
Depending on browser: (Firefox didn't open the first link for me.)

Has that Miami Vice feel...

http://www.banditobrothers.com/bmw-m3-garage/

http://post.banditobrothers.com/expo...ights_540p.mp4


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Why you shouldn't use a drunken ewok on live tv...


----------



## ryball

News to me... and possible trouble.  Filters, diffusers, and lots of time...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zp-65Lwmh8


----------



## Zeruel

_Admin edit: Content removed as too extreme. Try posting it in the Underground. - Empath_


----------



## DoctaDink

YouTube Tutorials for Math, Science, Finance:
http://www.youtube.com/user/khanacademy
or 
KhanAcademy.org

If you have had trouble understanding your math or physics or Stats teachers...do yourself a favor and check out this guys site. A great, gifted and generous teacher.


----------



## Hacken

*genius creations..*

wow! so i was looking at youtube and came across some really genius people. imagine what this guy can do with a full education and not live at the farms all his life..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRo9UvzgJYM


----------



## Marduke

*Re: genius creations..*

Exactly what is "genius" about it? It's just an autogyro. Thousands of them have been built in people's garages all over the world. He's about 85 years too late...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: genius creations..*

When approaching a hot burning electrical transformer, remember that it's a sealed metal box filled with oil that can go boom...


----------



## StarHalo

Interesting Video Trivia: 20 hours of content is posted on YouTube every minute.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Michael Jackson Ghost Video*

I searched, it doesnt seem like anyone has posted about this. Incredible new footage. 

The audio sucks, you may need to turn it up.

LINK


----------



## paxxus

Flight 1549 3D Reconstruction, Hudson River Ditching


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Control the lights on a Christmas tree from the internet.


----------



## Burgess

to paxxus --

:wow:

That video was* absolutely incredible* ! ! !


Thank you for sharing that link with us.

_


----------



## AlexGT

Craziest beard ever!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=081dHOYY6IE


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Darpa's new anti-RPG blamminator


----------



## Marduke

Science meets Art--A space ballet

http://www.vimeo.com/7852885


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Nifty dragon illusion.


----------



## 901-Memphis

*Best 10 Minute Short Movie on Youtube Ever!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VDvgL58h_Y


I must say the production value is pretty good.


----------



## rje58

*Re: Best 10 Minute Short Movie on Youtube Ever!*

These kinds of things are very subjective... best? Not to me, not even close.

Production values were good, yes. Camera work, sound, makeup: good.

But it's "The Horribly Slow Murderer with the Extremely Inefficient Weapon".

Slow = boring. It would have been pretty funny if it were two or three minutes. But ten minutes of that was pretty painfully boring... IMO.


----------



## bluecrow76

*Re: Best 10 Minute Short Movie on Youtube Ever!*

That was pretty funny... would have been funnier without the cursing...


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: Best 10 Minute Short Movie on Youtube Ever!*


Send him my way.


----------



## 901-Memphis

*Re: Best 10 Minute Short Movie on Youtube Ever!*



rje58 said:


> These kinds of things are very subjective... best? Not to me, not even close.
> 
> Production values were good, yes. Camera work, sound, makeup: good.
> 
> But it's "The Horribly Slow Murderer with the Extremely Inefficient Weapon".
> 
> Slow = boring. It would have been pretty funny if it were two or three minutes. But ten minutes of that was pretty painfully boring... IMO.



Its all about getting clicks, ofc its not the best


----------



## 901-Memphis

Well hello there


----------



## DoctaDink

Question:
Who is more accurate - an NFL quarterback( Drew Brees) or an Olympic archer?
Answer ( according to this Sports Science Video):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVoqA-LKGb4


----------



## 2000xlt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSyn3RRWtpg


found this somehow. This bass player must have some years pratice


----------



## LightWalker

*Dangerous Lightbulbs*

The Compact Fluorescent lightbulbs contain mercury and are dangerous. LED bulbs are a better/safer alternative and are more efficient.

Here are a couple of videos about how dangerous CFL bulbs are.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8I0OIMoqKE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMyPSQybhUA&feature=related


----------



## rje58

It looks like the consensus is that, while CPL bulb do contain a very small amount of mercury, they only pose a threat if broken. Even still, the amount of mercury from one broken CPL should not pose a serious health risk in most cases, and a CPL bulb contains less mercury than a standard flourescent tube or a mercury thermometer.


----------



## LightWalker

China's lead painted toys were supposed to be safe too. CFL's are made in China.


----------



## rje58

That's a good point, Lightwalker. Thanks for that perspective.



LightWalker said:


> China's lead painted toys were supposed to be safe too. CFL's are made in China.


----------



## LightWalker

rje58 said:


> That's a good point, Lightwalker. Thanks for that perspective.


 
You're welcome.


----------



## AlexGT

Dunno what they are saying but it sure looks funny!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OP17T7lAjXI


----------



## Lebkuecher

A musician named Dave Carroll recently had difficulty with United Airlines. United apparently damaged his treasured Taylor guitar ($3500) during a flight. Dave spent over 9 months trying to get United Airlines to pay for damages caused by their baggage handlers to his custom Taylor guitar.

During his final exchange with the United Customer Relations Manager, he stated that he was left with no other choice than to create a music video and posting it on YouTube exposing their lack of cooperation. The Manager responded: "Good luck with that one, pal". 

So he posted a retaliatory video on YouTube. The video has since received over 6 million hits. United Airlines contacted the musician and attempted settlement in exchange for pulling the video. Naturally his response was: "Good luck with that one, pal".

Taylor Guitars sent the musician two new custom guitars in appreciation for the product recognition as the video has lead to a sharp increase in orders.

Here's the link to the video... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YGc4zOqozo&NR=1


----------



## Burgess

Thank you for that Link, and the story behind it.

:goodjob::thanks:
_


----------



## PhotonWrangler

That video was great. It was well done, lighthearted and still made the point. I'm glad to see that it finally got their attention. :thumbsup:


----------



## AlexGT

Mario Bros. Vs. Pac Man

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPiN09hqx98&feature=player_embedded


----------



## AlexGT

What is that thing in the sky on google maps??? look in the sky

http://maps.google.com/maps?source=...&ll=42.363907,13.367907&spn=0,359.997589&z=19


----------



## LightWalker

AlexGT said:


> What is that thing in the sky on google maps??? look in the sky
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?source=...&ll=42.363907,13.367907&spn=0,359.997589&z=19


 
It's a stick laying on top of the dome.


----------



## AlexGT

The *REAL* razor phone, cool! Do you think you can talk, drive and shave at the same time?

http://technabob.com/blog/2009/12/23/shave-mobile-phone/


----------



## AlexGT

Zombie attack! LOL nice prank!







http://www.gainesville.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20091222/ARTICLES/912221017&tc=ar


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Slightly creepy talking piano oo:


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> Slightly creepy talking piano oo:


 
Very creepy ... And strangely fascinating.


----------



## Burgess

Pretty Neat !


Thank you for bringing that to our attention.

:twothumbs
_


----------



## Monocrom

What would it be like if Fonts were real people . . . 

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1823766


----------



## Lite_me

I can't get over how these kids just act like it's no big deal. They're pretty good for their age.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SZ-MZqlTBE


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Chihuahua vs Great Dane


----------



## LightWalker

PhotonWrangler said:


> Chihuahua vs Great Dane


 
I'm glad to see the Great Dane was not injured.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

LightWalker said:


> I'm glad to see the Great Dane was not injured.



Yep, the Great Dane kept coming back and prompting the Chihuahua for more, so clearly they were both enjoying themselves.


----------



## fisk-king

the new A-team trailer

bring on the cheese.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjTP9VR1DfQ


----------



## AlexGT

BBC Reporter breaks "Unbreakable" cell phone at the CES show...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gPJHKTl2e4&feature=player_embedded

Can't write the word "*FAIL*" big enough LOL! 

Guess who is getting a new phone? Ha!

They won't be selling that brick! :nana:


----------



## Monocrom

AlexGT said:


> BBC Reporter breaks "Unbreakable" cell phone at the CES show...


 
At least the company's rep. had a good sense of humor about it.

Apparently it can withstand anything . . . except a polite BBC reporter. :lolsign:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

AlexGT said:


> BBC Reporter breaks "Unbreakable" cell phone at the CES show...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gPJHKTl2e4&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Can't write the word "*FAIL*" big enough LOL!
> 
> Guess who is getting a new phone? Ha!
> 
> They won't be selling that brick! :nana:



That was too funny!


----------



## Norm

I hope this hasn't been posted.
http://www.theonion.com/content/video/nascar_coach_reveals_winning?utm_s


----------



## PhotonWrangler

DigiKey has revamped their website and they're offering some "Geek Moment" videos, including this little gem about a Cree multichip LED and a nifty star holder for it.


----------



## mototraxtech

*"We Can't Make it Here No More"*

I heard this song on another forum and is has alot of truth that hits close to home. Alot of people I know are having to move all around the country just to make a not so decent living.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iv0q3cW3x1s


----------



## Monocrom

Puppy Power . . . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFHNVMv74kE


----------



## Monocrom

Just found this creative commercial . . .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP3RmfQb_0s&NR=1


----------



## Dioni

AlexGT said:


> BBC Reporter breaks "Unbreakable" cell phone at the CES show...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gPJHKTl2e4&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Can't write the word "*FAIL*" big enough LOL!
> 
> Guess who is getting a new phone? Ha!
> 
> They won't be selling that brick! :nana:


 
sound: pow... pow.... pow.. plaft..


----------



## Dioni

Monocrom said:


> Puppy Power . . .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFHNVMv74kE


 
Haha... really, guys never change! 



Monocrom said:


> Just found this creative commercial . . .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP3RmfQb_0s&NR=1


 
Wow.. there is a huge amount of work in this...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

That bank commercial was cool. It looked like a blend of live action and some CGI, especially towards the end of the formations.


----------



## olrac

One of my shooting buddies forwarded this one, it cracks me up. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TC2xTCb_GU


----------



## Monocrom

Oh great . . . Now that song's stuck in my head. :lolsign:


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

Replace 'guns' with flashlights.....or even better...."women'.....and now you have a catchy tune.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dioni

Monocrom said:


> Oh great . . . Now that song's stuck in my head. :lolsign:


 
me too and now i'm humming! :laughing:


----------



## RA40

*Catch the spider (vid)*

Looks like fun...only a little spider:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRV4d9LCawU


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Catch the spider (vid)*



RA40 said:


> Looks like fun...only a little spider:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRV4d9LCawU


 
Daddy should have listened to his little girl's advice.


----------



## Databyter

*A Light Box And Some Sand And Alot Of Magic* 

I'm speechless, a rare condition for me.

If you don't find this absolutely amazing after giving it a 5 minute look then we don't live on the same planet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=518XP8prwZo

Give this a few minutes and be amazed.

I ended up searching for more when I first saw this and spent hours watching similar.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yYcE...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6X1V_...eature=related


Do a youtube or googe search for 
*Ксения Симонова*
or
*Kseniya Simonova*
for more


----------



## Burgess

that Sand video was Awesome !


----------



## Databyter

Burgess said:


> that Sand video was Awesome !



It is incredible, magical, and as you said awesome.

She is nothing less than a genius in this medium, telling stories so well, in moving time, with all the drama and emotion of a motion picture feature.

Artful dramatic and touching, and of course this a longwinded and shameless bump.


----------



## ElectronGuru

*BBC - The Secret Life of Chaos (2010) *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEpZFEIDHdc


----------



## Dioni

Jezz... this sand video is supernatural...


----------



## Dioni

ElectronGuru said:


> *BBC - The Secret Life of Chaos (2010) *
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEpZFEIDHdc


 
Its seems interesting, but long. I'll see it tonight.. :thumbsup:

thanks


----------



## xevious

The Ultimate Wakeup Call..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEiWoWoM4R0


----------



## PhotonWrangler

xevious said:


> The Ultimate Wakeup Call..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEiWoWoM4R0



What a set of lungs! That's the Pavarotti of roosters.


----------



## Ken_McE

*The Ultimate Self-Defense Flashlight*

"Fits right in (your back pocket) when you got for a walk. If it gets nasty, you get down to business." 

http://www.boingboing.net/2010/02/13/flashlight-transform.html


----------



## TriChrome

*Re: The Ultimate Self-Defense Flashlight*

There's an Airsoft version of it coming out (supposedly) in a couple months if you just want something to play around with (since knowing Magpul and their gun builds, you'll have to wait 3 years for the real thing to come out, if it ever does).

It has a rail on it to fit a rail mounted light like a M3/M6X/etc light.


----------



## Fusion_m8

*Re: The Ultimate Self-Defense Flashlight*

The Secret Service and CIA should order 50,000 of those...


----------



## Dioni

xevious said:


> The Ultimate Wakeup Call..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEiWoWoM4R0


 
My Godness.. what lungs!


----------



## Monocrom

Oh those crazy Europeans and their harmless pranks . . . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ynfNfCqLlo&feature=related


----------



## Dan FO

*You want some of this? ... Play this!*

http://media.mtvnservices.com/video...:40319&group=music&type=error&ref=None&geo=US


----------



## Dioni

Monocrom said:


> Oh those crazy Europeans and their harmless pranks . . .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ynfNfCqLlo&feature=related


 
Bathroom users =>   :thinking: 
Haha.. excelent! 



Dan FO said:


> http://media.mtvnservices.com/video...:40319&group=music&type=error&ref=None&geo=US


 
"_This video is currently not avaliable in your country_" :sigh:


----------



## Monocrom

Dioni said:


> "_This video is currently not avaliable in your country_" :sigh:


 

Dude on his cellphone, gets a call, gets angry. Turns out it's the husband of the woman he's been sleeping with. Claims he had no clue she was married. More conversation. Bystander always close by who can hear the conversation without even trying to listen in on the conversation. 

Guy on the phone then challenges the husband to a fight. Tells the husband where he's located and then . . . he gives a general description of the guy listening in on the conversation. 

"I'm at the coffee shop. I've got a shaved head."

"I'm just walking in now. I'm wearing a black shirt and glasses. And I'm with my wife."

Then you just see the reactions of all the guys who have no clue what's going on.

It's a lot more funny than what I described.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

When the gates go down at the railroad tracks, don't try it.


----------



## Dioni

Monocrom said:


> It's a lot more funny than what I described.


 
Hahaha... thanks for the scenario! I can imagine the face of who was listening! :laughing:



PhotonWrangler said:


> When the gates go down at the railroad tracks, don't try it.


 
 by a whisker


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> When the gates go down at the railroad tracks, don't try it.


 
Notice how the van's driver didn't even bother to thank the guy who risked his own life in order to save that idiot.


----------



## Lebkuecher

It was a sad day when I heard Carl Sagan died but when I came across this video all I could think about was the enthusiasm Carl had for astronomy and Astrophysics. He was one of the best in making people think about the wonders of the universe. My guess is the younger members may not know who Carl Sagan is but for those of us who have been around a little longer might remember this show theme performed by Vangelis. Just listening to it reminds me of the times I looked forward to Sunday night to watch Cosmos: A Personal Voyage. It was a great program for its time.

Vangelis - Cosmos (Theme from TV Series)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80Lwj_ybVno

Carl Edward Sagan (November 9, 1934 – December 20, 1996)


----------



## Monocrom

I saw it, and I still can't believe it. Two words:

Cat Masseuse

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1929587


----------



## Databyter

Monocrom said:


> Oh those crazy Europeans and their harmless pranks . . .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ynfNfCqLlo&feature=related


That was hilarious.


----------



## Databyter

*Re: You want some of this? ... Play this!*



Dan FO said:


> http://media.mtvnservices.com/video...:40319&group=music&type=error&ref=None&geo=US


Awesome!


----------



## Lebkuecher

A palindrome reads the same backwards as forward. This video reads the exact opposite backwards as forward. 

Not only does it read the opposite, the meaning is the exact opposite.

This is only a 1 minute, 44 second video and it is brilliant. 

Make sure you read as well as listen - forward and backward.

This is a video that was submitted in a contest by a 20-year old. The contest was titled "u @ 50" by AARP. 

This video won second place. When they showed it, everyone in the room was awe-struck and broke into spontaneous applause.. 

So simple and yet so brilliant. Take a minute and watch it.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42E2fAWM6rA


----------



## Dioni

Monocrom said:


> I saw it, and I still can't believe it. Two words:
> 
> Cat Masseuse
> 
> http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1929587


 
Haha.. it seems be a married cat trying to get some sex from his wife who is saying "oh, how my back hurts!" :laughing:


----------



## Dioni

Lebkuecher said:


> A palindrome reads the same backwards as forward. This video reads the exact opposite backwards as forward.
> 
> Not only does it read the opposite, the meaning is the exact opposite.
> 
> This is only a 1 minute, 44 second video and it is brilliant.
> 
> Make sure you read as well as listen - forward and backward.
> 
> This is a video that was submitted in a contest by a 20-year old. The contest was titled "u @ 50" by AARP.
> 
> This video won second place. When they showed it, everyone in the room was awe-struck and broke into spontaneous applause..
> 
> So simple and yet so brilliant. Take a minute and watch it.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42E2fAWM6rA


 
Many thanks for posting this video. Simply awesome!


----------



## Monocrom

Dioni said:


> Haha.. it seems be a married cat trying to get some sex from his wife who is saying "oh, how my back hurts!" :laughing:


 
Did you notice the look the masseuse was giving the camera? It's as if the cat had no clue why it was being recorded. 

"What are you all looking at? I do this all the time."


----------



## daimleramg

*Youtube Fail videos*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrfG0VCIVlA&feature=channel


This one is very funny when he knocks himself out...


----------



## Alex K.

*Re: Youtube Fail videos*



daimleramg said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrfG0VCIVlA&feature=channel
> 
> 
> This one is very funny when he knocks himself out...


 
It sure is!:laughing:


----------



## Monocrom

Well since he kinda looks like Bruce Lee, it's no wonder his Kung Fu is only kinda good.


----------



## ElectronGuru

A special view of 1905 San Francisco, driving around before stop signs and things like lanes. 

Makes going very slow seem somehow faster: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NINOxRxze9k


----------



## Dioni

ElectronGuru said:


> A special view of 1905 San Francisco, driving around before stop signs and things like lanes.
> 
> Makes going very slow seem somehow faster: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NINOxRxze9k


 
Very nice video. For a moment I felt inside the movie, riding the train. 
Nice guitar solos too!


----------



## Lite_me

I _loved_ this! Awesome! Fullscreen and it was like you were almost there. Thanks for posting.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Apparently there were no traffic laws back then!


----------



## Dioni

PhotonWrangler said:


> Apparently there were no traffic laws back then!


 nor women..


----------



## Monocrom

Dioni said:


> nor women..


 
You honestly didn't notice the handful of them in the vid?

They're kinda hard to miss. Especially with those full-length dresses and giant skirts.

After awhile, I got an odd feeling and realized that everyone I was seeing had passed on . . . Including the little, smiling, newspaper boy.


----------



## Monocrom

_"How to open a can without a can-opener or a knife."_

(This was posted on EDC Forums by someone else. But it was too good not to share.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0hOesqzzz0


----------



## Dioni

Monocrom said:


> You honestly didn't notice the handful of them in the vid?
> 
> They're kinda hard to miss. Especially with those full-length dresses and giant skirts.
> 
> After awhile, I got an odd feeling and realized that everyone I was seeing had passed on . . . Including the little, smiling, newspaper boy.


 
I meant there were not SO many women. 
Really huge dresses! The humanity has "evolved" considerably over the last 100 yrs. 



Monocrom said:


> _"How to open a can without a can-opener or a knife."_
> 
> (This was posted on EDC Forums by someone else. But it was too good not to share.)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0hOesqzzz0


 
Nice tip! :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

Dioni said:


> I meant there were not SO many women.
> Really huge dresses! The humanity has "evolved" considerably over the last 100 yrs.


 
Yeah, at one point in time; women would never dream of going out unless they were dressed well and carried themselves with refined dignity. That concept is still around, but it's rare as can be. 

Nowadays you see so many of them walking around in old blue jeans and a ratty T-shirt. Why would any woman dress like a dude? We're horrible, dirty, disgusting creatures. Why would any woman want to act like us?


----------



## Monocrom

A smile-inducing performance set to classical music.

(I really can't describe it any other way.)

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1929779


----------



## Badbeams3

*Do you want to date my Avatar?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urNyg1ftMIU

NO my excited fellow CPF`ers ... not MY avatar...but I am flattered  

It`s a song 

Pretty cute clip...cyber dating...hmm...might work...no luck in the real world for me


----------



## Databyter

*Re: Do you want to date my Avatar?*

I see they've re-mixed that vid, I liked the original better without all the audio vamping and voice mixing. The original one was much the same but wasn't overproduced and had a better feel to it. Sounded better as a stand alone audio as well. It's a kinda funny net series if you've ever gamed a morp game.
I guess the series is over now since there haven't been any new episodes in over a year.


----------



## Monocrom

Badbeams3 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urNyg1ftMIU
> 
> NO my excited fellow CPF`ers ... not MY avatar...but I am flattered
> 
> It`s a song


 
Wow! Felicia Day is so shy and nerdy in real life. Funny what the right outfit can do.


----------



## roguekiller23231

*truck on moterway with car on bumper*

http://uk.cars.yahoo.com/18032010/36/lorry-pushes-car-a1-0.html

how the hell does that even happen, and what would you do, he obviously cant see the car.


----------



## Badbeams3

*Re: truck on moterway with car on bumper*

Putting a new twist on the concept of bumper cars :laughing:

Glad it end well


----------



## Illum

*Re: truck on moterway with car on bumper*

assuming the tires are skidding but emitting noises that can't be heard above the engine the only thing the truck driver could have felt is the stiffness of the accelerator.

I think a probable solution for the victim to this would probably be pressing the horn successively until the trucker is confused enough to slow down:thinking:


----------



## Badbeams3

Monocrom said:


> Wow! Felicia Day is so shy and nerdy in real life. Funny what the right outfit can do.



Oh, I`d say down right hot :naughty: Better than a real world quest :kiss:


----------



## Dioni

Monocrom said:


> A smile-inducing performance set to classical music.
> 
> (I really can't describe it any other way.)
> 
> http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1929779


 
Great! I'd say simple and great! 



roguekiller23231 said:


> http://uk.cars.yahoo.com/18032010/36/lorry-pushes-car-a1-0.html
> 
> how the hell does that even happen, and what would you do, he obviously cant see the car.


 
Oh sh**...


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: truck on moterway with car on bumper*



roguekiller23231 said:


> http://uk.cars.yahoo.com/18032010/36/lorry-pushes-car-a1-0.html
> 
> how the hell does that even happen, and what would you do, he obviously cant see the car.


 
Okay, I know it's a big honking truck. But seriously, how do you not feel that you are pushing another vehicle along; sideways! That driver must have been on crack not to feel the resistance up-front.


----------



## DM51

*Re: truck on moterway with car on bumper*



Illum said:


> a probable solution for the victim to this would probably be pressing the horn successively until the trucker is confused enough to slow down


The car driver (female) apparently braked as hard as she could, but nobody had warned her the brakes wouldn't work when the car was being shunted along sideways at 60mph lol.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: truck on moterway with car on bumper*

Was the truck made by Toyota by any chance?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: truck on moterway with car on bumper*



PhotonWrangler said:


> Was the truck made by Toyota by any chance?


 
Oh! . . . 

That's one for you there, P.W. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dioni

DM51 said:


> The car driver (female) apparently braked as hard as she could, but nobody had warned her the brakes wouldn't work when the car was being shunted along sideways at 60mph lol.


 
LOL 



PhotonWrangler said:


> Was the truck made by Toyota by any chance?


 
:thinking:


----------



## Monocrom

Dioni said:


> :thinking:


 
Explanation of Toyota referrence:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/262050


----------



## Monocrom

*"This is Sparta kitty!"*

Funny little music video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qit3ALTelOo&feature=related


----------



## roguekiller23231

*Re: truck on moterway with car on bumper*



Monocrom said:


> Okay, I know it's a big honking truck. But seriously, how do you not feel that you are pushing another vehicle along; sideways! That driver must have been on crack not to feel the resistance up-front.


 
these trucks have like 600bhp and on the wet road, pulling a heavy load, it would be hard to feel any diffrence.


----------



## Dioni

Monocrom said:


> Explanation of Toyota referrence:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/262050


 
Thanks. It all makes more sense now!


----------



## jtr1962

Cool N-scale layout with practically every different model Shinkansen ( bullet ) train

Some of the trains are up to 16 cars long, just like the real thing!


----------



## daimleramg

Anyone see this video?

Cop confiscates some weed, bakes brownies and calls 911 because he thought he was gonna die because everything was moving slowly.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wr8y9BVP2e0&feature=channel


----------



## daimleramg

God I love watching these fail videos, here's another one. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIRtMSfbj34

So do they both win or both lose?


----------



## Databyter

ElectronGuru said:


> A special view of 1905 San Francisco, driving around before stop signs and things like lanes.
> 
> Makes going very slow seem somehow faster: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NINOxRxze9k


Fantastic! I really enjoyed that, and the music was very good, I'm trying to find out what it was. I watched the entire thing. It's fascinating to see the different attitudes regarding streets, traffic, motercars, and pedestrians.
Also noted not to many women in it (probably a few more on the sidewalks), Clothing styles, Several close calls due to the anarchy based road rules. Nice addition here.

EDIT: The music was from the band "Air"



Monocrom said:


> A smile-inducing performance set to classical music.
> 
> (I really can't describe it any other way.)
> 
> http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1929779


Hilarious!!


----------



## Dioni

daimleramg said:


> God I love watching these fail videos, here's another one.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIRtMSfbj34
> 
> So do they both win or both lose?


 
for me both lose by KO.... if it is possible! 

+1 on the fail movies.


----------



## Dioni

Here there are many double KOs:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzZCwJ7Mv0I

:green:


----------



## daimleramg

Dioni said:


> Here there are many double KOs:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzZCwJ7Mv0I
> 
> :green:


 
That was pretty funny too...

How about this...

Please kiss me before you hit me!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h-85s3lc9Ehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h-85s3lc9E&feature=related


----------



## Monocrom

Two words . . . *"Group Effort." :devil:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wTyI9xqy7U&feature=related


----------



## daimleramg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fysSTCbnL_Y

This one is so funny...

Gameshow caled Distraction where they have cacti for buzzers!!!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Dog vs Patrol Car bumper. Dog wins. :laughing:


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> Dog vs Patrol Car bumper. Dog wins. :laughing:


 
Not surprised the dog won. Nowadays front and rear bumpers are not real bumpers. Just thin molded pieces of plastic, tacked on for looks.

Did that officer engaged in a "tactical retreat?"


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Monocrom said:


> Not surprised the dog won. Nowadays front and rear bumpers are not real bumpers. Just thin molded pieces of plastic, tacked on for looks.
> 
> Did that officer engaged in a "tactical retreat?"



I think there just have been a scent from another animal on that bumper, maybe a "mark" from another dog, and he wanted to show everyone who's the top dog. :huh:


----------



## Monocrom

Ever laugh so hard that it turns into real, physical, pain? 

I know that feeling! And it happened when I stumbled onto the following vid. It still hurts. I literally couldn't stop laughing. Got to the point where I was still laughing, but no sound was coming out of my mouth. Tears coming out of my eyes. Laughter turned to coughing. It's either the funniest thing I've seen in my Life, or damn near close to it. . . 

The Dark Knight ~ Joker interrogation scene Spoof.
*(Warning - Do NOT watch if you are drinking or eating something.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2yv8aT0UFc&feature=related


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Landing gear tires explode during landing, photographed by passenger. All passengers and crew are ok.
:sweat:


----------



## Dioni

Monocrom said:


> Ever laugh so hard that it turns into real, physical, pain?
> 
> I know that feeling! And it happened when I stumbled onto the following vid. It still hurts. I literally couldn't stop laughing. Got to the point where I was still laughing, but no sound was coming out of my mouth. Tears coming out of my eyes. Laughter turned to coughing. It's either the funniest thing I've seen in my Life, or damn near close to it. . .
> 
> The Dark Knight ~ Joker interrogation scene Spoof.
> *(Warning - Do NOT watch if you are drinking or eating something.)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2yv8aT0UFc&feature=related


 
"why areyouasshuahuashushua???" 



PhotonWrangler said:


> Landing gear tires explode during landing, photographed by passenger. All passengers and crew are ok.
> :sweat:


 
_"This video has been removed by the user_"


----------



## Dioni

I really like these funny scary prank. I posted this video because its first 10 seconds... The video has been made in 1994. Would that the Toshio's first appearence? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2cRvoDoGBA&feature=related

look out!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Dioni said:


> _"This video has been removed by the user_"



Pity. They're probably trying to peddle it to a news outlet. The video, show from within the plane by a passenger, showed an enormous plume of sparks emanating from the left landing gear tires as they exploded. I'm so glad to see that no one was hurt.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

One of the coolest April Fool's pranks I've ever seen - very well coordinated. Classroom instructor has trouble with his misbehaving shadow.


----------



## don.gwapo

PhotonWrangler said:


> One of the coolest April Fool's pranks I've ever seen - very well coordinated. Classroom instructor has trouble with his misbehaving shadow.


Looks like a mag 4xD light he used on the video.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Listen or be FIRED*

That's more appropriate for the Underground.

Generally this thread is for interesting videos that don't involve politics, and which are still family friendly.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Listen or be FIRED*

Motorized green laser plays music photoelectrically. :huh:


----------



## Stillphoto

*Great little music video for flashlight lovers...*

I've enjoyed this song (The High Road - by Broken Bells) for a while now, and just recently saw the video for the first time.

Being a timelapse shooter/flashlight lover/set photographer myself, this video hits multiple points of interest for me. One being the use of flashlights throughout the video...I spy [email protected] and streamlights throughout. I love the look and coloration of vid. A slight nsfw scene with a dancer, but it's pretty tame.

Funny when they use the lights to create lens flares, I've seen gaffers hold 6Ps off to the side of the camera and shine them at the lens for artistic lens flare. They always use incan for that...much better looking flare.

Anyways give it a gander

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWBG1j_flrg&playnext_from=TL&videos=pO5DwQNKZeo


----------



## daimleramg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hb92wQpPG-s

At the end of the video a dog gets poked in the butt hole by a little girl and the dog flinches...lol


----------



## Dioni

PhotonWrangler said:


> Motorized green laser plays music photoelectrically. :huh:


 
Ohh... oo:



daimleramg said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hb92wQpPG-s
> 
> At the end of the video a dog gets poked in the butt hole by a little girl and the dog flinches...lol


 
For me the most funny was the fisherman trying to kick the dog to the water! :laughing: LOL


----------



## Monocrom

Would anyone care for some Swedish meatballs? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY_Yf4zz-yo&feature=related


----------



## JB5

Saw this on on another forum.. pretty good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jmbv8...layer_embedded


----------



## daimleramg

The term monkey see monkey do should be changed to doggy see doggy do.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZSJsoagAkw&playnext_from=TL&videos=092-JioHiGQ&feature=grec


----------



## Norm

*Apollo 11 Launch at 500 Frames per Second*

This amazing video by Spacecraft Films shows the July 16, 1969 launch of the Apollo 11 mission that landed the first humans on the moon. The camera was rolling at a whopping 500 frames per second, allowing the first 30 seconds of the launch to be slowed down into this 8-minute narrated video of pure awesomeness.


----------



## Monocrom

JB5 said:


> Saw this on on another forum.. pretty good.


 
I actually saw that on cable one night.

Finally found my 2nd favorite commercial of all time, on youtube. . . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wll80Nke-Eo&feature=related


----------



## Monocrom

The power of one dude in gaming . . . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9k6yX02id7E&feature=related


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

I don't know if I posted a link to this commercial before but to me it's the funniest of all times and always makes me laugh.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9GrKyetrYQ&playnext_from=TL&videos=3TdZpjQz0_M


----------



## PhotonWrangler

If you're launching a weather balloon with an unstable payload, try to do it far away from other objects... you know, like cars.


----------



## daimleramg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD73kksP1RY&feature=related

angry lambchops, whos hungry?


----------



## Monocrom

From the Jacksons Variety Show 1977.

Are you a Junk Food Junkie? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe4_m-QtJqM&feature=related


----------



## RAGE CAGE

*Faraday Flashlight Comedy*

go to youtube- search *Mad TV - Flashlights*

I would post the link here but I think it is against the rules.....funny stuff
I had seen this prior to becoming a flashaholic and it is even funnier now.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Faraday Flashlight Comedy*

LOL!! Nice! HAHA!!


Another youtube to look up...

*Bobby Lite- Dirty Girl*

Lots of flashlight action throughout the whole video and Rob even brings up flashlight use. Check out his mini-mag on his pimp chain...Haha!


----------



## AlexGT

*Re: Faraday Flashlight Comedy*

Girl crossing flooded street fail!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sabsZ3kahY


----------



## orbital

+

One of the best Freudian slips ever, classic!! <>


~ Even Freud would be impressed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKczxlx5HPo


----------



## Dioni

RAGE CAGE said:


> go to youtube- search *Mad TV - Flashlights *


 




AlexGT said:


> Girl crossing flooded street fail!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sabsZ3kahY


 
Bear Grylls have already advised: 1ft of water is enough to nock a person down...


----------



## derangboy

Hope this isn't a repost, it's hard to search this thread!
Neurosonics Audiomedical Lab

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukZCHX5ffEI


----------



## NewYorkBiker

*An Extensive Tour Of Brooklyn New York City By Bicycle Part 1*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgbqDOBIkMo


----------



## Dioni

NewYorkBiker said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgbqDOBIkMo


 
:welcome: NY Biker.

I assume that was you who made this video :huh:. Would not be better the camcorder on the helmet?

Thanks for the video. Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

Do you love cars?

Do you love lame gifts designed for those of us who love cars?

Well, even if you don't; check out the hilarious link below:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sX_uscuAZM


----------



## nautilus1950

http://vimeo.com/10692284

awesome light display


----------



## Alaric Darconville

Heavy weather. Shot by someone at Okstate (just two days ago): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBfI2eaYfOA


----------



## Norm

This is very clever http://www.wimp.com/machinemarble/ 
http://www.wimp.com/plowingrobot/
Norm


----------



## PhotonWrangler

If you're going to land an Osprey aircraft in a public park as part of a Memorial Day celebration, great. But try to stay away from the trees.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

How not to get airborne at the airport.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

Contents removed as inappropriate for CPF.
Try the Underground.


----------



## Dioni

PhotonWrangler said:


> How not to get airborne at the airport.


 
Wow 
I really like these security cam videos. :twothumbs


----------



## dandism

*This commercial reminded me of CPF*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RRGIWp2Kgw


----------



## LukeA

*Re: This commercial reminded me of CPF*

Me too! 

It also reminded me of Head-fi


----------



## FrogmanM

*Re: This commercial reminded me of CPF*

Haha, my family thinks I'd fit perfectly into this commercial...:shrug:

-Mayo :laughing:


----------



## carrot

*Re: This commercial reminded me of CPF*

Me likey.


----------



## mrartillery

*Re: This commercial reminded me of CPF*

Lol, oh how very true!


----------



## DVN

haha great find. I completely agree that they should add a CPF member to it.

"This one has a low serial number. It's also made of the same anodized aluminum used to make fighter jets..."


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Listening to light on a drive through NYC. A cool variety of PWM sounds.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

PhotonWrangler said:


> Listening to light on a drive through NYC. A cool variety of PWM sounds.



Did he use THESE SPEAKERS to hear the sound? :naughty:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Crow does battle with RC airplane. :huh:


----------



## 1wrx7

*Interesting use of light on a TV gameshow*

I've never seen the show before, but I found this on Yahoo. Since all of us here have a facination with light and things that glow I though the rest of you might enjoy it too.



http://www.hulu.com/yahoo/http://tv.yahoo.com/embed/uQajM_POuOh9X9fd2EMQeQ


----------



## Kid9P

*Amazing CANDLE video.....check it out !*

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=36b_1276626086


I wonder if this guy ever heard of CPF :devil:


----------



## 2000xlt

*Re: Amazing CANDLE video.....check it out !*

thats was actually cool, fyi it should be in the video thread


----------



## vudoo

*Thought you had seen all the custom Mag mods?*

I was surfing the net and came across this interesting video. :eeksign:
Video


Another thing to do to Mags for all you crazy modders out there!


----------



## Dioni

*Re: Thought you had seen all the custom Mag mods?*



vudoo said:


> I was surfing the net and came across this interesting video. :eeksign:
> Video
> 
> Another thing to do to Mags for all you crazy modders out there!


 
WTH


----------



## Beamhead

One smart penquin.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Thought you had seen all the custom Mag mods?*



Dioni said:


> WTH


 
Been done before. A fun novelty. But not very pragmatic considering how the trigger works.


----------



## Dioni

Hittler and the vuvuzelas! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-Ln_rqPpPk

PS: No offenses to South African "culture", but the vuvuzelas are very annoying :sigh:

PS 2: I also hate Carnival and samba.. IMO its not the Brazilian Culture. Ridiculous!


----------



## Monocrom

When it comes to cars, they do things a bit differently in Tokyo . . .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fjRPMW_7K4&feature=channel


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Dog plays tag with baby


----------



## daimleramg

*Wagyu Beef*

Look at this youtube video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GucBiNSsiWQ&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=for4WCeuJ50&feature=related

I have found a japanese butcher here in Toronto ON with this beef that comes from Japan. Costs $175.00 for a 16oz sirlion steak.


----------



## ASheep

*Re: Wagyu Beef*

I love the stuff! But grade 11? WOW 
I wish I had the money to eat that all the time 
A while back our local butcher had some grade 8/9 wagyu in, absolutely delicious!!!


----------



## daimleramg

I just went to the butcher today and bought a 16oz grade 9 wagyu from japan, costs $150.00, they also have australian wagyu for $90.00/lbs. They didn't have grade 11 in stock but they said if they did they sell it for $400/lbs. I'm gonna have a very good dinner tonight.


----------



## daimleramg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL7yD-0pqZg&playnext_from=TL&videos=-3GilzxhraQ


This video is so funny, I see these kind of people on a daily basis. haha


----------



## Lite_me

That video above _is_ funny. I like my Android phone just fine thank you. 

This one my not be so funny. Pooor kitty. oo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLm22E1irJI


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Man rappels down 350' slot canyon to rescue starving, abandoned puppy, records the whole thing on video. :twothumbs


----------



## daimleramg

For all you cat lovers, this is how you can teach your kitty how to use a toilet...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTvJrlgOyeg


----------



## PhotonWrangler

New technology: The Rockwell Retro Encabulator


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Talking puppy will haunt your dreams


----------



## nautilus1950

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTdW6bafzXI

When someone asks u why u need so many lights, show them this.


----------



## ElectronGuru

must see short, be sure to watch it in HD on a fast computer and let it load first!:

http://vimeo.com/10570139?hd=1


----------



## PhotonWrangler

If you lay awake at night wondering what fruits and vegetables would look like in an MRI machine, you can sleep well tonight.


----------



## Monocrom

Want to reduce your carbon footprint while driving?

Here you go . . . 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJfSS0ZXYdo&feature=channel


----------



## daimleramg

dog runs into a wall while sleep walking...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqrhZW9xIrY&feature=feedrec&videos=o-lXrWD-Kpo


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Awww... poor dog!  Your dog wants a helmet.


----------



## dudemar

*Yellow Bamboo anyone?*

Just type in "Yellow Bamboo" in youtube and you'll see what I mean.

I looked into it and it looks like a snake oil sceme to me. The hilarious thing is there are dedicated people who actually try to convince others it's real.

That 53 second video is packed with so many gems it's hilarious, such as:

-"Oh wow"
-"It's phenomenal"
-"Whoa what a buzz!" LOL
-...and the guy that sounds/dances like a turkey. LOL


Pure entertainment.:thumbsup::naughty:

.


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Yellow Bamboo anyone?*

That is HILARIOUS!

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!

Did you fall down?


----------



## Moka

*Re: Yellow Bamboo anyone?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1ykNZ7rAcw

I think it was summed up perfectly at the end of this vid... :twothumbs


----------



## Norm

*Re: Yellow Bamboo anyone?*

Probably should be here it doesn't really need a thread of it's own.
Norm


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Yellow Bamboo anyone?*

The components that go boom when your gadget a'splodes...


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Yellow Bamboo anyone?*



PhotonWrangler said:


> The components that go boom when your gadget a'splodes...


 
That was more than a bit difficult to watch. :sweat:


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

500 round per minute nerf gun mod video

How to do it yourself


----------



## LuxLuthor

Need a moment of happiness? This is priceless. There are some more videos of him listed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErMWX--UJZ4


----------



## [email protected]

A hilarious ad from Greenpeace about energy-saving lightbulbs... :green: :whoopin:


----------



## Empath

Your link tries to load "whoopin". Probably a clipboard mixup.


----------



## [email protected]

My bad, it's fixed now.


----------



## Monocrom

[email protected] said:


> My bad, it's fixed now.


 
I'm not addicted enough to purchase the type of flashlight highlighted in most of that advert. 

Besides, it doesn't look bright enough.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Monocrom said:


> I'm not addicted enough to purchase the type of flashlight highlighted in most of that advert.
> 
> Besides, it doesn't look bright enough.



Yeah, the tint _is_ a little brownish. And I don't think that's lithium that I smell. And I don't wanna know how to change the batteries! :laughing:


----------



## Larbo

A real expert. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1_EoRZOVes


----------



## Dioni

Larbo said:


> A real expert.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1_EoRZOVes


 
Oh my.. How this "expert" managed to make it? :shakehead


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

I liked how after shooting himself with his own gun, he then says let me show you another gun and the kids said no, put it down.

I also like the mixed message. If you play with guns, they will blow you away. Then after getting shot, he acted like nothing was wrong.

So which is it? Blow you away or just a loud noise and a small limp.

:fail:


----------



## gallagho

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SN77b9DqEbc

He hit the woof!!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

gallagho said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SN77b9DqEbc
> 
> He hit the woof!!



That was too funny! :laughing: I'd love to know what was going through that dog's mind.


----------



## Burgess

Here's another Zero-Gravity clip.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGfXo06QmSc&NR=1


pretty Easy to see what's going through HER mind ! ! !



_


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Burgess said:


> Here's another Zero-Gravity clip.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGfXo06QmSc&NR=1
> 
> 
> pretty Easy to see what's going through HER mind ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> _



 Oh that poor girl! Yeeeecccch! :laughing:


----------



## Monocrom

Introducing . . . Pac-Man: The movie!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWL6j0SvqV0&feature=related


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Chainsaw powered flashlight


----------



## Dioni

PhotonWrangler said:


> Oh that poor girl! Yeeeecccch! :laughing:


 
+1 :green:


----------



## jellydonut

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=364dzVsBs2o

Maybe I'm childish but I thought it was hilarious. I suggest skipping to 0.44.


----------



## lightcacher

Opening the curtains.

http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/player.swf?b=10&l=197&u=ILLUMllSOOAvIF//P_LxP92A42lCHCeeWCejXnHAS/c


----------



## Dioni

jellydonut said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=364dzVsBs2o
> 
> Maybe I'm childish but I thought it was hilarious. I suggest skipping to 0.44.


 
Better not show it to a housewife. 



lightcacher said:


> Opening the curtains.
> 
> http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/player.swf?b=10&l=197&u=ILLUMllSOOAvIF//P_LxP92A42lCHCeeWCejXnHAS/c


 
This is what I call have free time. 
Same guy from Disturbia movie?!


----------



## Burgess

"Opening the Curtains" was AWESOME ! ! !


:bow::bow::bow:


:wow::goodjob::thanks:
_


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Is there a flashaholic in the house? Power outage on the Craig Ferguson Show. More footage here including exploding halogen bulbs, one of them showering an anchorman with hot glass shrapnel.


----------



## Empath

FYI - The discussion of America's Got Talent 10 year old operatic singer has been moved to its own thread.


----------



## LEDninja

Someone sent me 7.8MB of video in an e-mail!!! Found out they were already on youtube.

Re: Haiti reconstruction.
Bricks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyZx3TOgiE8
Shoveling
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDaUEPaB7eM&NR=1
Buckets
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDaUEPaB7eM


----------



## Dioni

LEDninja said:


> Someone sent me 7.8MB of video in an e-mail!!! Found out they were already on youtube.
> 
> Re: Haiti reconstruction.
> Bricks
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyZx3TOgiE8
> Shoveling
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDaUEPaB7eM&NR=1
> Buckets
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDaUEPaB7eM


 
Jesus 

PS.:
Shoveling link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ah3qIWs1oLc


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Car races down freeway median at 100mph, passes cop, hits bump, goes airborne and slams into bridge, exploding into three pieces. Caught on cruiser's dashcam. Incredibly the idiot driver survived.


----------



## Burgess

Wow !


Idiot driver, indeed ! ! !


He MIGHT have gotten' away with it,

if he'd been driving a TOYOTA !



_


----------



## Changchung

**WARNING** The following link may be more intense than some sensibilities permit. - Empath

Hi, I just want to share this with you guys... Sad but it is the thru...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxdEpdZdvug


----------



## 276

lightcacher said:


> Opening the curtains.
> 
> http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/player.swf?b=10&l=197&u=ILLUMllSOOAvIF//P_LxP92A42lCHCeeWCejXnHAS/c



That was Awesome !!


----------



## fisk-king

*Vanishing on 7th st.* movie trailer.
 
a flashaholics dream or nightmare to some (dream for me  ).
 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmph5mUi3-o


I will definitely plan to watch this at the theatres.


----------



## daimleramg

I want a lollipop now!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeaVXK2GAyc


----------



## Empath

http://www.andiesisle.com/creation/magnificent.html


----------



## AlexGT

Boom! Headshot! OMFG! Owned!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXgsE5cx8g0


----------



## Monocrom

AlexGT said:


> Boom! Headshot! OMFG! Owned!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXgsE5cx8g0


 
She was lucky it wasn't worse.


----------



## Polar Light

How cool is this? :huh:

Home Made Laminar Water Jet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ijn98G0I99E


----------



## Dioni

Senna Trailler in Lego!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyU_jHng8NE

SENNA!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Puppy really, really hates the taste of his medicine! :sick2: :laughing:


----------



## Empath

The secret social life of bacteria:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVfmUfr8VPA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## orbital

+

Who says Groupe B cars were banned!!!

:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:

try and guess how many times this car banged off the rev. chip//////
{hint..*LOTS*}


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TshFWSsrn8


----------



## etc

*Stairway to Heaven – Climbing a 1786 ft Tower*

Stairway to Heaven – Climbing a 1786 ft Tower

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=f2d_1284588370


----------



## thebeans

*Re: Stairway to Heaven – Climbing a 1786 ft Tower*

Watched this video last night. It made my insides feel funny 

In my younger days, several friends and I used to do some tower climbing. We were not tower workers. Just late teens early twenties guys who liked to do different things. We climbed many water towers in our area and a couple of radio aerials as well. We always climbed at night to avoid detection. Sometimes we would climb a tower and then rappel off. Rappeled off a train trestle once too. Like I said, we liked different things. Never anything even remotely as high as the one in this video though.


----------



## 65535

*Re: Stairway to Heaven – Climbing a 1786 ft Tower*

I said it on another forum about this video.

Yeah it would be hellish, but it wouldn't be half bad if you had a parachute and squirrel suit for the way down.


----------



## Beamhead

*Re: Stairway to Heaven – Climbing a 1786 ft Tower*

I sure hope they get paid well.


----------



## AnAppleSnail

thebeans said:


> Watched this video last night. It made my insides feel funny



That's you missing the thrill of the climb! :nana:

I think the people who do this job enjoy it. The "Where'd that handhold go" moments make me cringe.


----------



## Tally-ho

Delivery of fresh Elements:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyNTUPuq9ZY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLrJADfkd1I

Select 1080p..full screen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BOhDaJH0m4


----------



## TwinBlade

This made me laugh. Someone has too much editing time on their hands...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVCb52iQrfo&feature=related


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Returning soldier gets a hug from his dog.


----------



## TwinBlade

PhotonWrangler said:


> Returning soldier gets a hug from his dog.


Excellent.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tally-ho

Weeeeeehaaaaa ! 
http://www.break.com/index/massive-360-degree-swing.html






Polar Light said:


> How cool is this? :huh:
> 
> Home Made Laminar Water Jet
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ijn98G0I99E


Did you say water jet ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-KczCp0OQ4

:naughty:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The good news: Volvo has created a car with an automatic pedestrian avoidance system.

The bad news: it still has a few kinks.


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> The good news: Volvo has created a car with an automatic pedestrian avoidance system.
> 
> The bad news: it still has a few kinks.


 
I love how they say the dummy was not set up properly. As if in the real world, pedestrians are set up properly. That's the very reason why a pedestrian avoidence system is completely needed.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Monocrom said:


> I love how they say the dummy was not set up properly. As if in the real world, pedestrians are set up properly. That's the very reason why a pedestrian avoidence system is completely needed.



Yeah, it was the pedestrian's fault for not standing within the look angle of the car's sensor. 

FWIW, the test did appear to work once in the last clip, although one out of three isn't a particularly good ratio. And to complicate things, in a real world situation the driver is likely to go into a panic and swerve all over the place, making it even harder for the sensor to pick up the object in it's path.

I hope they continue to develop this system in spite of their rather public embarrassment.


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> I hope they continue to develop this system in spite of their rather public embarrassment.


 
I think I'll rely on my God-given pedestrian avoidence system . . . My two eyes.

I'm sorry, but if a person genuinely needs this thing from Volvo; it's not time to buy a Volvo. It's time to give it up, sell your car, and accept the fact that "Just for Men" is not an actual anti-aging miracle cure.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Monocrom said:


> ...and accept the fact that "Just for Men" is not an actual anti-aging miracle cure.



:laughing:


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> :laughing:


 
I know I offended some CPFers with that one.


----------



## Tuikku

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChcGijMxjC0


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tuikku

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TshFWSsrn8


----------



## AlexGT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYt3Wk09NYo


----------



## AlexGT

OMG Hawt!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3EN5Awbt-g

Edit: Link contains Hot gal, pole dancing, furthering her routine with a sword kata.


----------



## Tuikku

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ua3ffUnOR0I


----------



## DM51

Please post explanatory text with the links. A bare link by itself is not adequate.


----------



## TwinBlade

AlexGT said:


> OMG Hawt!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3EN5Awbt-g






DM51 said:


> Please post explanatory text with the links. A bare link by itself is not adequate.


Allow me.

Hot gal, pole dancing, furthering her routine with a sword kata. 

Ok, it may not be a kata, but it looks good. To the OP of this unmarked video link, you are just lucky it was a pretty brunette.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Time lapse photography of replacement of Muni railroad tracks in SF. It's interesting to see them uncover old tracks from underneath a concrete road and install new ones in their place.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Bullet hits ice, stops traveling forward but spins in place for a long time.


----------



## Burgess

to PhotonWrangler --


That "bullet spinning on Ice" just crashed my computer !




Just wanted to let everybody know. FYI.


Obviously, i'm back up now, after a re-boot.


_


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

.40 Caliber Bullet Spinning (Best video)

Rifle Bullet Spinning (Fuzzy)

9MM Bullet Spinning #1

9MM Bullet Spinning #2

YouTube List


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Burgess said:


> to PhotonWrangler --
> 
> 
> That "bullet spinning on Ice" just crashed my computer !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to let everybody know. FYI.
> 
> 
> Obviously, i'm back up now, after a re-boot.
> 
> 
> _



Burgess, I posted that link from a Linux machine (Ubuntu 10.1) because I'm having trouble with my Windows box, so I can't test it right now... sorry!. It worked fine for me on Linux with Firefox.

That site uses Flash; you might want to see if you're running the latest version of the Flash player.


----------



## Empath

Geiko Rhetorical Questions ad campaign, compilation - Twelve videos

I'm partial to the last one, The Little Piggy.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Thanks Empath! My favorite is the one with the drill sargeant (R. Lee Ermey) as the psychiatrist. :laughing:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

When the news media gets too enamored with social media.


----------



## dudemar

*Time Traveler in Charlie Chaplin?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DF8WF3vGUn8

That definitely looks like a cell phone in hand. The woman also looks like a guy in drag.

Baffles explanation really.:shrug: It's really awesome, but there is an element of eeriness at the same time.


----------



## Empath

Cell phones don't work without cell towers.


----------



## Burgess

As someone commented on that video:


"She has a massive tooth ache to which she is holding an ice pack. 
She is bitching and moaning about the pain."


:thinking:
_


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Empath said:


> Cell phones don't work without cell towers.



Oh my gosh - this means they must've had time traveling cell towers also! And a time traveling microwave and fiber network to connect the towers. And a modern power plant to privide power for the towers... and...

:tinfoil:


Honestly I'm going with the toothache story.


----------



## Tuikku

http://wimp.com/peopleawesome/


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Halloween house performs Thriller in animated lights

:wow:


----------



## DarthBurger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86dsfBbZfWsLiving Eternally


----------



## Lite_me

A day made of glass.... 
http://www.dump.com/2011/02/12/a-da...ith-specialty-glass-at-the-heart-of-it-video/


----------



## maskman

Blowing bubbles may seem a bit boring, but I found dolphins blowing bubble rings quite interesting.

http://www.skimbacolifestyle.com/2009/03/seaworld-dolphin-bubbles-amazing.html


----------



## Monocrom

I love how someone mentioned that you're seeing these dolphins in their natural behavior. Really? LOL !

When they swim by the windows, and see people watching them; maybe they're having a bit of fun with us.

"Oh look girls, the humans are back. Hey, watch this. I'm going to have a bit of fun with them . . . "


----------



## Monocrom

Bruno Mars parody

Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdbHiDnbhb0&feature=relmfu


----------



## Empath




----------



## PhotonWrangler

WOW, Empath! All of those people should run out and buy a lottery ticket!


----------



## StarHalo

Dancing molten steel, a "well there's your problem" moment down at the metals factory..


----------



## Empath

Part 3 of this thread has been created here.


----------

